# Found TEN Cuban coke bottles



## Haute Mess (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello from Guantanamo Bay, Cuba!  I have only been bottling for two weeks and I have been very lucky with my finds.  A few days ago I found ten made in Cuba coke bottles in the span of an hour.  All very well preserved by the mud that's been protecting them for the past 60+ years.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 16, 2013)

We love photos here , and welcome to the blue pages.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds good! Got any pictures to share? If not, please tell us what kind of cokes they are and what is embossed on the base, if anything. Hope you stick with the splendid hobby; I really can't imagine a hobby more fruitful and rewarding than hunting for and digging bottles. Collecting/buying is great, but the thrill of plucking the glass out of the muck and dirt yourself is practically unparalleled.


----------



## Haute Mess (Mar 16, 2013)

I tried uploading a photo but the internet here is painfully slow.  The base of the bottles say Cuba and Marca Registrada is embossed on the front.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 16, 2013)

I can think of a few members from GTMO posting here so ask around for and see if there are other collectors. 
 As for the bottle, I'm guessing the heyday of the 50's when Cuba (at least Havana) was the resort for the rich and famous.


----------



## Haute Mess (Mar 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I can think of a few members from GTMO posting here so ask around for and see if there are other collectors.
> As for the bottle, I'm guessing the heyday of the 50's when Cuba (at least Havana) was the resort for the rich and famous.


 
 There are a few left on base that I'm sure I will eventually meet.  I don't think anyone has been bottling for awhile because most of those Coke bottles were laying on the surface of the mud.  And I'm sure Hurricane Sandy stirred up a lot of the old bottles.  I am going to try again to embed the photo I took.


----------



## creeper71 (Mar 17, 2013)

If my memory is right Castro banned Coca cola in the mid to late 50s.. I'm pretty sure the value is 20-25.00 each us funds


----------



## Haute Mess (Mar 17, 2013)

Base of the coke bottle


----------



## Haute Mess (Mar 17, 2013)

Close up


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 20, 2013)

Interesting. Let me know if you find any Hatuey beer cans. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll pay about $500 each if you find any of these Hatuey cone tops. Let me know. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Haute Mess (Mar 28, 2013)

I would probably keep something that awesome it I found one


----------

